# Ah ha ha "Star" Puppy Indeed! (Not)



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

So tonight was Dulcie's first puppy class. I went in there feeling really strong - and I kept thinking of what I have heard several times already - that poodles tend to really shine in puppy class! Yeah!

SO, in we trot, all confidence - and immediately got tangled up in the doorway as Dulcie twisted around me to check out the dog coming in behind us - and I had to let go of the door or go crashing to the ground. I barely managed to gasp out "Do you have the door?" to the woman behind me before being yanked away myself - she said Yes, I've got it. I don't think I imagined a slight eye roll and sigh. lol

Inside, I kept Dulcie really close to me at first while we registered and there were so many dogs milling around - and a lot of noise. It was pretty overwhelming. Dulcie sat on my feet between my legs. I thought, OK this will be easier, at least she is going to lie low and observe.

Into the ring we went and there were 7 r 8 other highly energetic puppies. Almost instantly, Dulcie overcame her shyness, raced toward a little schnauzer mix, play bowed and instigated a clearly fantastic game which involved racing around the schnauzer's owner until she was hopelessly tangled in both Dulcie's and her own pup's leashes. I can't say for sure, but when she asked what breed my dog was and then said "That's what I THOUGHT I wanted!" there may actually have been a glimmer of relief in her eyes.

But NEVER MIND!  Once the class got underway, I knew Dulcie would shine. We started walking on loose leash around the ring and treating constantly. Dulcie was going like a little A-student - a STAR PUPPY! The instructor had mentioned stopping for a sit now and then and I was delighted that she seemed to already know this herself! I was moving along smartly with a big proud grin on my face, and I saw that the instructor was headed my way - no doubt to praise Dulcie to the stars, I thought! 

Imagine my embarrassment when she directed me to the cleanup supplies on the sidelines because Dulcie had not been "sitting" she had been squatting and made a puddle! 

Oh well, I still think she is a star!

In all seriousness, Dulcie did pretty well and we learned a few things. It really was incredibly noisy there and still Dulcie kept her cool (well, except for the peeing accident) and I think all in all, it was a pretty good first puppy class!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I love your post .....it had me grinning ear to ear! Dulcie, you are the best! 
I just love 'puppyhood', but so glad it is you, and not me going thru it!!!!! Hahahaha!!!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Love it! And Dulcie IS a star - a friendly, happy, bouncy, occasionally attentive, sometimes desperate, poodle puppy star!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

I had to laugh when I read your thread, because I think my puppy kindergarten experience was equally (or more so!) humbling. I expected Begley to be a star, but in reality he ended up being the puppy with the shortest attention span and the puppy who knew the fewest commands going into class. I thought we were doing awesome because he already knew "sit," but other dogs were doing recalls, downs, stays, etc. already! That, and he kept barking during class because he was so excited by all the other dogs.

We've come a long way in the ensuing 1.5 years, but even in our intermediate level agility class, Begley still finds opportunities to keep me humble about my handling skills. 

No matter... training is an ongoing process for everyone, I think, and each of our puppies is always a star in our own eyes!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Sounds like she was channeling Penny.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I can see myself at the end of a different leash in your thread! Also tangled... I think it's a good sign that Dulcie is thrilled to be in class and predict she'll be a top student in no time. The first class has got to be a sensory overload for all of the dogs. Keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Great, fun post. I love it. Well, it sounds like she's off to a great start and is going to gather up lots of positive associations. Way to go!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Despite the little speed bumps it sounds like you are off to a very good start. Lily was pretty excitable almost all the way through our puppy class. One thing she had to do to graduate was to greet people without licking them (very hard for her, she still would love to give everyone she meets a bath), but she did it and we have gone on to all sorts of interesting experiences since then, as, I am sure, will you and Dulcie!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks, Everyone! Dulcie was one tired puppy last night and I am looking forward to working on the "homework" with her.  
At the beginning of the class the instructor asked who was planning to show or compete with their puppies - and she looked straight at me and Dulcie! I did not raise my hand because I hadn't been thinking of doing that - I'm aiming for therapy training. However, I cannot deny that Dulcie seems to be showing some aptitude for agility - she enjoys winding her way around the legs of our kitchen stools and even hops over the foot bars, into the center and then hops out again on the other side! Another time she and I were sitting outside on the steps of the back porch and I had a little chair pad for her to lie on (she enjoys that, so I made one "hers") and she nudged the pad over the step to make sort of a slide and then she slid down it - and I thought maybe a fluke. But then she hopped back up the step and slid down it again and again! 
Another thing she loves doing is getting down on her belly and crawling/shimmying under chair legs and even the kitchen table (which has a low platform under it). I haven't taught her any of this - she just does it to amuse herself. 
The breeder had mentioned that she showed early aptitude for retrieving and the first few days home, I thought hmm, I don't know. I'd throw something a few feet away and maybe she would walk over and then hop/pounce on it - but didn't bring it back to me even though I made all sorts of exciting noises. However, now she runs and retrieves all sorts of things - balls, toys, a dishcloth, etc.

Oh, and the other evening, she did her first ZOOMIES around the kitchen on the track I made!  That's been a nightly thing now for a few minutes as she plays out her energy. I can't wait for her vaccinations to be finished so that I can take her farther afield and let her really run!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

There is no reason you can't do therapy dog work and something else. I might suggest rally as an introduction. It is a great team building activity since you can talk to her more than in obedience and it isn't a big investment to train for it. With a smart dog like a poodle rally is mostly about the handler remembering what the signs mean.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

THanks, Catherine! The more I watch and learn about this wonderful pup, the more I think it makes sense to give her all sorts of experiences that I hadn't even thought about before. I am not very athletic, however she inspires me!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> Sounds like she was channeling Penny.


PoodleRick, I have thought of your Penny many times over the past couple of weeks - particularly when Dulcie gets into unbelievable positions to sleep on the floor and also when I was trying your tips for getting her used to riding in the back of the car.  Also, like your Penny, Dulcie is pretty cool with thunderstorms!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You don't have to be athletic at all for rally either! You can go at your own pace. I only planned to do obedience with Lily, but have discovered so many great things to do with her. We have tried things we don't do at all anymore like flyball, but have really enjoyed at least trying all that we have done. I have also made some very nice new friends at classes and trials.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I love your post .....it had me grinning ear to ear! Dulcie, you are the best!
> I just love 'puppyhood', but so glad it is you, and not me going thru it!!!!! Hahahaha!!!!!


Haha! MollyMuiMa! Some days, I definitely feel my age and I don't know what I was thinking getting a young puppy! I hadn't realized just how sedentary I had become.  Well, Dulcie has been keeping me active, that's for sure!  Thanks for the chuckle - it made my night to read your post and I could almost see you smiling!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

nifty said:


> PoodleRick, I have thought of your Penny many times over the past couple of weeks - particularly when Dulcie gets into unbelievable positions to sleep on the floor and also when I was trying your tips for getting her used to riding in the back of the car.  Also, like your Penny, Dulcie is pretty cool with thunderstorms!


She sounds awesome. 

Rick


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

fjm said:


> Love it! And Dulcie IS a star - a friendly, happy, bouncy, occasionally attentive, sometimes desperate, poodle puppy star!


Thanks, fjm! I agree with you completely! Thanks for those nice words about Dulcie!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Rusty said:


> I had to laugh when I read your thread, because I think my puppy kindergarten experience was equally (or more so!) humbling. I expected Begley to be a star, but in reality he ended up being the puppy with the shortest attention span and the puppy who knew the fewest commands going into class. I thought we were doing awesome because he already knew "sit," but other dogs were doing recalls, downs, stays, etc. already! That, and he kept barking during class because he was so excited by all the other dogs.
> 
> We've come a long way in the ensuing 1.5 years, but even in our intermediate level agility class, Begley still finds opportunities to keep me humble about my handling skills.
> 
> No matter... training is an ongoing process for everyone, I think, and each of our puppies is always a star in our own eyes!


Oh Rusty, sounds like you know EXACTLY how I felt - humbled for sure!  And even more in love with my goofy pup! Sounds like Begley has put all that energy and friendliness to great use!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> I can see myself at the end of a different leash in your thread! Also tangled... I think it's a good sign that Dulcie is thrilled to be in class and predict she'll be a top student in no time. The first class has got to be a sensory overload for all of the dogs. Keep us posted on her progress.


Mfmst your post made me picture a puppy class with several poodles in it and all of us human companions sharing knowing and long-suffering looks and smiles!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Great, fun post. I love it. Well, it sounds like she's off to a great start and is going to gather up lots of positive associations. Way to go!


Thanks, Poodlebeguiled - I was wondering what you would have thought of one exercise last night. The entire class was definitely geared toward positive reinforcement. However, there were two extremely energetic and pretty powerful dogs there - a pit bull (a beautiful brindle with snowy white parts) and another dog not sure how breed (the instructor said he is a very high energy breed) - and the instructor wanted to demonstrate "leave it" and I don't know if it was just the dog lunging or her actually jerking the leash, but it made me uncomfortable. She asked us all to do it too and she put down treats in front of our dogs. I just kept Dulcie on a short leash so she couldn't get a jerk - I just held her back from the treat and said Leave it. Then she sat and I praised her.
Everything else was all about being a treat pez dispenser - that was the only "correction" lesson and I do think she was addressing older more powerful pups.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Omg, couldn't help but smile reading your post. You are not alone!

It sounds like nonetheless that you and Dulcie still had a pretty good first day of school, and it will only go up from there! 

When I first brought Ruby for her puppy obedience (she started those classes at 7 months and her class was a mix of pups from 5 months to a year) she was very taken aback by the whole ordeal as there was an EXTREMELY loud French bulldog that barked it's head off the entire first class ? BUT, it ended up being a blessing in disguise because she learned to tune it out, think harder and keep her eyes on me while training which is very important!! (And she blew that little barking stinker out of the water at graduation with her "leave it's"   

I understand though, it is very worrisome if there are "out of control" dogs in the class, because you don't know these dogs and know how they are around other dogs yet. When I come Into a situation like that if rather be safe than sorry and always keep my girl on a short leash and close to me. That was the case with the barking dog I just mentioned, it would run at the other dogs if given the chance and I did not like that at all.

Anyway, this girl sounds like she is FULL of character and it's going to be a joy hearing about her schooling days! Classes really are so much fun and a great way to bond with your pup. You will see that star puppy go a long way! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks, kayfabulous6! It is so helpful to read posts from PFers who have BTDT!  Sounds like Ruby came to her STAR puppy grad ready to rock it!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Ha!! I too loved reading your story!!  I sometimes cringe and think, "Oh great... Polly is acting goofy and not listening... people are going to get the wrong idea about spoos!" I feel like she's an ambassador for spoos, since many people have never met one, and if she's acting goofy or timid, they won't realize how awesome these dogs are! I feel like saying, "She's not usually like this!" LOL 

She sounds sweet, funny, and bouncy... like every poodle should be!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Haha Becky, EXACTLY!!! Really folks, she is a very mellow, obedient pup! (haha sure sure)


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

I loved your post. Sounds like she is going to be the "Star". Fritz went to Star puppy class at 7 1/2 months. As people arrived late to class, he felt the need to announce that they were late each and every time.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Haha Fritz the hall monitor pup! Good boy!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I really did laugh out loud while reading this - not at you but with you! You and Dulcie ( bless her heart) have made my day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks, Beaches! This pup will keep me humble, I am sure!  (but secretly, I think she ROCKS - STAR puppy, yes!)

P.S. I LOVE the photo of your Dixie retrieving a stick in the water! Wonderful!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Second puppy class was in some ways better than the first (no tangled leashes or peeing in the ring, yay!) and in another way, it was worse. I think the morning is not Dulcie's best time - she was too well-fed and too tired, I think. She kept lying down and also wasn't looking at me so couldn't do the nice walking bit - oh well! She rocked the "leave it" (although --- does lying down and practically falling asleep count as a "leave it" or just too dang tired to bother? lol). The trainer was the same woman as Tuesday night, which was cool. The other dogs were all different. The helper was a bit unhelpful. She sat down by me while the instructor was trying to talk to us and she started playing kind of loudly with Dulcie and getting her all hepped up. Maybe she was trying to get her to be more lively. It made it hard for me to listen to the instructor though. Also, the helper started working with a small dog who was apparently a little bit aggressive - and she did that kind of Cesar dominance roll and the little dog was yelping and I must say that made me uncomfortable. Dulcie was watching with interest and also I think a bit of apprehension - she stayed between my legs. I did not want any one on one help from the helper! However, later, the instructor used Dulcie to demonstrate a nice walk, a stop and sit and then a recall and sit and Dulcie behaved like a champ! YAY! Then I did it with her, too and she did it just fine.

I think one benefit of these classes is that there are SO many distractions and if we can come out of it after 6 weeks with Dulcie able to watch me and not the rest of the action, it will be a nice step forward. Today, she was overwhelmed by the distractions - and I know what to work on ("watch me").


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If you go in the morning can you give her a smaller breakfast and use the rest during class? Maybe that would help. I would also feel free to tell the helper that you want to be able to hear the instructor so that she will be quiet while the trainer is giving information to everyone.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

That's just what I plan to do next week, Catherine!


----------



## Jem (Jan 19, 2014)

Love this post! It was exactly what I needed. Bob just had his 3rd puppy class yesterday, and I, too, started classes thinking MY dog would be a superstar and very well mannered from day 1 to graduation. Well, although he is learning quickly, he seems to be the bully (I call him "confident") at playtime and is the only one that barks while the instructor is talking. I am so thankful the instructor has 2 spoos of her own, one of which has the same name, Bob. Gives us a little advantage.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

LOL Oh these poodle puppies!  (wouldn't have it any other way!)


----------

